# Kings and Jimmer Fredette nearing buyout



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> The Sacramento Kings and guard Jimmer Fredette are working on a buyout of his contract.
> 
> Kings general manager Pete D'Alessandro told reporters at the team's morning shootaround Tuesday that he was approached by Fredette's representatives about a buyout. Fredette would be a free agent if he clears waivers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10515777/sacramento-kings-nearing-buyout-jimmer-fredette

The article indicates they are hoping to have it finalized by the end of the week.

Where are some potential landing spots for him?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, he could probably start for the Knicks tomorrow and Detroit badly, badly needs outside shooters (and simply moving Brandon Jennings off the ball would probably help), but it's in Jimmer's best interest to sign with a team that's likely to play into round two and beyond to have additional games to audition for free agency. Memphis supposedly wants him, which makes sense. OKC probably won't give him Derek Fisher's spot, although they probably should. Maybe Dallas or Phoenix? Mike Dantoni seems to be able to coax career years out of any point guard, so he should probably just sign on with the Lakers and immediately begin averaging 25ppg.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

he should go where the minutes are. He needs to get on the floor and show people that he can play, unfortunately he's had a pretty good while to do this and has not proven that he can.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> he should go where the minutes are. He needs to get on the floor and show people that he can play, unfortunately he's had a pretty good while to do this and has not proven that he can.


To be fair, he was in Sacramento. That place hasn't exactly been a model of stability and player development in recent years.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He has had long stretches where he basically averaged a point a minute off the bench while playing with selfish chuckers and an incompetent coaching staff that did not believe in him. I see him as a Mario Chalmers type with better scoring.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He could fit in easily with most of the playoff teams - I think he would've been a better fit for Indiana than Evan Turner.

Anyway, I don't get this move by Sacramento. I really, really don't. He's shooting great percentages and even if you were set on trading him, you can't tell me nobody was giving you a pick for him at the deadline.

Dumb franchise.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> He could fit in easily with most of the playoff teams - I think he would've been a better fit for Indiana than Evan Turner.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get this move by Sacramento. I really, really don't. He's shooting great percentages and even if you were set on trading him, you can't tell me nobody was giving you a pick for him at the deadline.
> 
> Dumb franchise.


From the above section.... 



> Kings owner Vivek Ranadive "loves Jimmer and wants to do the right thing by Jimmer.


I would agree that he has value and I would rather get something back than nothing, but trading him off for a second rounder is probably not ideal given the owners stance on Jimmer. Buy him out and let him go where he wants, I think it's a respectable thing to do if you do not see him as part of your long term plans.


----------

